# What's next after several kg's of Clifton's Suspension Espresso?



## Leyline (Jun 4, 2021)

Evening all,

I've been happily pulling shots of Clifton's Suspension Espresso on my Europiccola since summer 2021. The coffee is good (when I get it right) but I'm curious to try something new. Can anyone recommend something similar or even a step up?

The tasting notes for Suspension are: DARK CHOCOLATE / TREACLE / HAZELNUT

Cheers!

*
Body
*


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I never remember tasting notes but these are my favourite roasters, all good quality:

Kiss The Hippo

Triple Roast Co.

North Star Coffee

Crown and Canvas


----------



## tawnypigeon (Jan 25, 2021)

Your tasting notes are not what I tend to go for, but staying in Bristol and the surrounding area, I've never had a less than wonderful cup from Extract or Roundhill.


----------



## Leyline (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks Folks,

I'm specifically after those tasting notes or similar (low acidity pls) regardless of the roasters postcode. Hopefully someone can recommend a medium/dark roast single origin which will deliver a full bodied caffeine bomb for under £25 a kilo...


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Leyline said:


> Thanks Folks,
> 
> I'm specifically after those tasting notes or similar (low acidity pls) regardless of the roasters postcode. Hopefully someone can recommend a medium/dark roast single origin which will deliver a full bodied caffeine bomb for under £25 a kilo...


 If you use our discount code (CFUK21) then our Bom Jesus should hit the spot: Bom Jesus (Direct Trade)


----------



## SpacemanCoffee (12 mo ago)

I've always gone back to TwoDay Coffee Roasters great quality beans (and Bristol based)

Home - TwoDay Coffee Roasters


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SpacemanCoffee said:


> I've always gone back to TwoDay Coffee Roasters great quality beans (and Bristol based)
> 
> Home - TwoDay Coffee Roasters


 Spam psot then yeah


----------



## SpacemanCoffee (12 mo ago)

Mrboots2u said:


> Spam psot then yeah


 Sorry if you are implying I work for them or I'm affiliated in any way then no I'm not. I used to live in Bristol and used to go in to their shop to get coffee. But I've long since moved to Canterbury and still get it delivered. Although I use loads of good local roasters here as well E.g. Fond Coffee, Garage Coffee.


----------



## Leyline (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi Folks, bumping as Clifton have changed Suspension and with it the flavour profile that I loved.

So can anyone recommend something in line with how Suspension used to taste - DARK CHOCOLATE / TREACLE / HAZELNUT

As before I don't care where it's roasted, just that I get a classic big hit Brazilian espresso.

Cheers!


----------



## Leyline (Jun 4, 2021)

Changed my search keywords and low and beyhold:

Brazil | Rich, Nutty, Toffee

The Baron

Brazil Santo Antonio Chocolate

Brazil NO.002 - Espresso Chocolate, Caramel And Citrus | Legacy Coffees UK

Brazil Patricia Coelho - Casa Espresso


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

Did you order and try any of these? Interested to hear any opinions


----------

